
Surge of neurophysiological coherence and connectivity in the dying brain [pdf] - lainon
http://www.pnas.org/content/110/35/14432.full.pdf
======
cofaneda
Yeah I died a couple times now. This is what we call the afterlife. That
moment after you die stretches out to what feels like forever. It is important
that we make people fee confortable in the moments before death. The
contentment stretches out forever. If you are sad or angry, that stretches out
too.

